# MSI Wind Netbook -- wireless interface driver still non existent?



## epoxy (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey there.. i have read some stuff about people experiencing an issue with the wireless card/driver in the MSI Wind 

link here: http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/net/2008-09/msg00042.html

fbsd# pciconf -lv 
.. snip ..
none0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x028000 card=0x68941462 chip=0x819910ec
rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
class = network

I have yet to find any updated progress with this issue and find it quite unfortunate to not have FreeBSD on this thing! 

Any help, resources, or pointers would be helpful. Thanks

ps - the actual model of the card is a Ralink rt2700E


----------

